# MacBook Pro 13" Touchbar 2018 + Windows 10 x64 + XG Station Pro



## mike1990 (10 Février 2019)

Bonjour,

J'ai un MacBook Pro 13 pouces Touchbar de 2018 sur lequel je viens tout juste d'installer Windows 10 Pro x64 avec l'utilitaire Bootcamp. J'ai fait toutes les mises à jour, y compris sous MacOS, mais certains pilotes ne semblent pas avoir été installés et je soupçonne que ce soit la raison qui fait que le XG Station Pro fait planter mon ordinateur dès que je le branche sur un port Thunderbolt 3.

Je ne sais pas dans quel mesure c'est important d'avoir tous les pilotes installés mais je souhaiterais au moins savoir à quoi ces périphériques correspondent et s'ils sont la raison du blue screen qui survient à chaque fois que je branche le câble du XG Station Pro ou s'il s'agit d'un autre problème...

Dans un second message je vais détailler les étapes de configuration du XG Station Pro. Peut-être qu'un expert passera sur ce post et trouvera une erreur que j’aurais fait.

Merci d'avance pour tout les conseils qui me permettront de faire fonctionner ce bidule sur mon Mac.

*PS : Configuration *
Ordinateur : MacBook Pro Touchbar 13" 2018
OS Windows : Windows 10 Pro x64 version 1809
Carte graphique externe sur Thunderbolt 3 : XG Station Pro + Asus Strix RTX 2070


----------

